# Campgrounds, Rv Parks Near Pullman, Wa



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Since my daughter will be going to WSU starting next year, I am wondering if anyone has any experience with any campgrounds or RV parks in the area of Pullman, WA or Moscow, ID. Doxie suggested one that her Dad hosts, however it is only open from June through Sept. so that doesn't help during the school year much. I found a couple of RV parks in the Clarkston, WA area but that is a bit of a drive. Soooooo, if there are any suggestions, I would love to hear them.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll check with my Dad and let you know. I don't recall a rv park anywhere, but times have changed so who knows!

There is one in Clarkston but yeah, it's a little drive.


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

We use this site often. Here's one open year round.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Washington/Colfax.html


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I didn't realize Boyer had camping, I was there many years ago, about 32 to be exact, as a yound 17 year old skipping school and met my daughters father. The rest they say, is history.









The road is VERY steep and windy to Boyer.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe I will have a chance to check it out at the end of Feb. when I take Stacy over there for her visit. I was wondering about that place. Seems to me that someone could make some money by putting in a nice RV park real close to Pullman/Moscow with the two schools there. I know that at certain times, you can actually park an RV on the WSU campus (like during games and for example this summer when we take her to school in August) but that doesn't sound all that thrilling to me).

Thanks for the suggestions and Tawnya I will look into the Fairgrounds also. I think there is also a city park in Pullman with a few sites. Hmmmmm.....

Kelly


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

You can camp in your RV on WSU's campus. Of course no hook ups, but you would be close to all the action... here is the link for info. 
http://www.parking.wsu.edu/RVParking

Here is also a list of RV places in the area... this is a PDF put out by the pullman chamber of commerce

http://www.pullmanchamber.com/Content/Asse...%20Brochure.pdf

Hope this helps,
Kristina


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

kristina said:


> You can camp in your RV on WSU's campus. Of course no hook ups, but you would be close to all the action... here is the link for info.
> http://www.parking.wsu.edu/RVParking
> 
> Here is also a list of RV places in the area... this is a PDF put out by the pullman chamber of commerce
> ...


Thanks for the link to WSU's info on RV parking. I knew you could do that but for as many times as I've been on their website, that is one section I had not found. That is helpful. I did find the city park the last time I was there. It is not my dream location but it isn't bad. We may find that staying in the Clarkston/Lewiston area is our best bet for nice places to stay. They have a couple of very nice RV parks, but it is 30 minutes away. Anyway, I do thank you for the links. They are extremely helpful.

Kelly


----------

